# Recorriendo el Cercado de Lima... por Bajopontino



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno la hace dos sábados me fui a caminar por el centro saliendo de mi trabajo y tomé algunas fotos, lástima que el sol no dejará tomar mejores ángulos pero en fin, aquí les pongo las fotos, espero que opinen.

todo empieza en las esquinas de las avenidas Wilson y 28 de Julio.

Edificio Jorge Chávez




























Entramos un toque al Parque de la Exposición









































































Ahora nos vamos hacia el paseo de los Héroes Navales, algunas fotos oscuras.










Nuestro Palacio de Justicia, solo sus costados, la vista de frente con todos los trabajo que están realizando no valía la pena tomarle foto.




























A la espalda del Palacio










Luego seguimos con el recorrido.....


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos Bajopontino me trae recuerdos el parque de la exposicion.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindas fotos, Bajopontino! Esperamos la segunda parte! kay: 
Y como dice Dodi, esas vistas laterales y traseras del Palacio de Justicia son toda una primicia, como para que la tomen en cuenta los muchachos de nuestro departamento 3-D!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Y yo pensaba que conocía Lima ja...bravazas las fotos!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Luego seguimos con el recorrido.....


Espero impaciente.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Buenas fotos, el centro de Lima creo que se ha vuelto un buen lugar para pasar la tarde, hace tiempo que no paso camino por ahi, a ver si voy en estas vacaciones que se vienen. Buen thread y que vengan las demás fotos


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

el centro de Lima esta mejorando.. que bueno!!!!! bueno las fotos esta hermosas...y ya quiero que posteen mas


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

excelentes fotos linda arquitectura se ve.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que thread para más bueno, felicitaciones Bajopontino tienes buen ojo para saber a que tomarle foto jaja y nada buen thread :applause:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


>


ALUCINANTES!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

bajopontino te han salido regias las fotos, el cielo lo veo despejado, no tan nublado como otros días. Están bacanes tus fotos. En ese edificio esq. Wilson con 28 de julio no me acuerdo como se llama el edificio, vivían unas parientes mías que son parientes de los parientes de Dodi. Los departamentos son inmensos y muy elegantes, al menos eran.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que excelente recorrido. Las fotos me fascinaron. Realmente como muchos dicen, el centro se está convirtiendo en un lugar bastante agradable para ir a tomar fotos.

Espero ver más fotos!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lia_01 said:


> bajopontino te han salido regias las fotos, el cielo lo veo despejado, no tan nublado como otros días. Están bacanes tus fotos. En ese edificio esq. Wilson con 28 de julio no me acuerdo como se llama el edificio, vivían unas parientes mías que son parientes de los parientes de Dodi. Los departamentos son inmensos y muy elegantes, al menos eran.


Lia, ese edificio se llama Jorge Chávez.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De veras, me agrada mucho que les haya gustado las fotos, bueno en realidad no tengo muchas pero cada fin de semana saldré a tomar mas sitios desconocidos y los postearé en este thread.

Por el momento sigamos con el recorrido, nos quedamos en la parte posterior del Palacio de justicia donde queda esta pequeña plaza o placita.










Al frente del palacio y la placita queda la Maison de Sante Centro, donde nací yo.










Bueno, luego entramos por el jirón Carabaya dirigiéndonos hacia la Plaza san Martín.

El edifico rímac y el sheraton.










Seguimos avanzando.




























Jirón Lino Cornejo.










Y llegamos a la archiconocida Plaza San Martín.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que buenas tus fotos, y mejor que haya habido sol a estar nublado. Excelentes las tomas del Parque de la Exposiciòn, el detalle de la embajada argentina y las fachadas del Palacio de Justicia, felicitaciones.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno de la Plaza San Martín sólo pondré unas cuantas pues son las mismas de siempre, aunque éstas las tomé una semana antes.





































Salimos de la Plaza por el jirón de la Unión.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

que chevere esta la plaza San Martin


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Buenas fotos, sin duda!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Bonitas fotos :banana: Si bien gran parte de el cambiazo del Centro se dio hace ya un par de años es indiscutible que el aumento de lo verde le da un toque especial :drool: Ojala sigan arbolizando mas el Centro :banana:


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bajopontino, muy buenas las fotos, muestras un angulo diferente del mostrado por otros foristas, cada uno con su singular belleza, claro, felicitaciones. Mi abuela vivia por alli y recuerdo los paseos de domingo, mi hermano siempre palomilla metiendose de calzoncillos a la fuente China:lol: :lol: :lol: el tenia 6 o 7 años y siempre fue muy palomilla, a algunos foristas no les va a gustar... :lol: :lol: :lol: hoy dia es un hombre de bien y bueno la salchipapa en la ballena, muy cerquita de estos lugares. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que chèveres tus fotos.

Me encanta como se ve el cielo en las primeras fotos....


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Ta' que tales fotos ,especialmente las del paseo de la republica, esos edificios antiguos con el sheraton de fondo son alucinantes. Pon mas!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por los comentarios, el fin de semana de hecho pongo más fotos.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Excelentes fotos .


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Al contrario, más bien ha sido pintado de ese color verde agua hace mas de un año aproximadamente, casi dos.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que bien luce el centro !! Excelentes las fotos !!


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Muy buenas tus fotos Bajopontino, me gusto el detalle de la segunda... felicitaciones!!!


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Me gustaron mucho tus fotos, te pasaste Bajopontino, ojala podamos ver mas fotos de otros distritos. Felicitaciones


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

wow t pasaste, me encantaron mucho tus fotos! el centro esta mas lindo q nunk al parecer.
Bajopontino haz la segunda entrega de fotos  xfa!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En ese recorrido también tomé estas tres fotitos qeu ahora incluyo.

Esta es la portada lateral de la iglesia de La Merced.










Foto del interior, me salio movidaza.










Una casona en el jirón callao, al costado, un nuevo edificio, que como pueden ver es horrible, es literalmente una caja con aberturas, de otro ángulo se puede apreciar su fatal sencillez.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En la última foto se aprecia como los nuevos negocios han retirado los portones originales de las viejas casonas que hoy ocupan, es fatal pues rompen la armonía que debe tener la casa, en esa casona el primer nivel no tiene nada que ver con la segunda planta.


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

Que bonita se ve Lima cercado , hace diez años atraz todo era cemento , pero ahora hay arboles! alguien sabe como luce la avenida emancipacion ahora? porque hace 10 años atraz estaba sin arboles y con mucho trafico!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy hermosos los edificios historicos, ricos en detalle y estilos !!! Buenas fotos rimense !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, hace dos domingos me fui por el centro a la Iglesia de San Francisco para tomar fotos y bueno aquí les traigo mi recorrido, claro que las imágenes ya han sido re-vistas en el foro.

Inicié mi recorrido en la plaza de armas justo con un desfile.














































Ahora nos vamos para la iglesia de San Francisco.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:drool:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Buenas fotos Bajopontino...:cheers:*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Otra ruta para llegar a la iglesia por el jirón Junín.
































































Finalmente la monumental iglesia de San Francisco.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Una procesión.



















Un gallinazo y palomas en la cúpula.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

tan cheveres esas ultimas fotos!!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Como siempre, buenisimas fotos bajo.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Imanol said:


> Si, son virreinales Tonio, pero algunos tienen modificaciones hechas en la republica.
> Hasta el S.XVIII habian edificios de piedra desnuda en Lima, pero estos desaparecieron debido a que tenian menor resistencia sismica que los de adobe que ya se estaban construyendo desde el S.XVII.
> Es por eso que las portadas de piedra limeña son mas un enchape, que un labrado sobre la misma piedra. Slds.


Interesante, Imanol. Existio algun tipo de acabado especial en los techos de las construcciones hechas de adobe. Esa será una de las razones por la que se ve siempre sucios los techos en es aprte de la ciudad?


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

Imanol said:


> En Lima habia mucha carga noble, y hay muchas casonas. Pero varias de las que aparecen en fotos me temo eran quintas.
> Salvo en las fotos 5 y 6, que es la casa de Pilatos, la portada de esta casa se remonta al S. XVI, y te da una idea de como fueron las construcciones de piedra, ya que esta casa, se supone, originalmente era asi, y contaba con unos hermosos balcones del mismo material. No recuerdo especificamente quien la habito.
> En la foto 7 la que aparece es la casa de las 13 puertas. Que no es ocupacion nobiliaria.


Ok, muchas gracias. 

Las iglesias q tienen recubrimiento de color tmb son de adobe?


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Carlos:
Los techos en la ciudad son de quincha cubierta por una "torta" de barro, paja, etc., y tienen teatinas o claraboyas en el techo para la iluminacion. La razon por la que siempre se ven sucios es que como en Lima no llueve, y estamos rodeados de arena o tierra, o lo que sea esa cosa rara del desierto limeño (XD), se ensucian y nunca se limpian. Tendrian los dueños que contratar un servicio especial de limpieza (por lo complicado de subirse a esos techos), para que limpie los techos por lo menos cada fin de semana.
Tonio:
Todas, absolutamente todas las iglesias limeñas son de adobe, esto es porque sigue las directrices de dos metodos constructivos: el moro y el prehispanico. Las portadas de piedra que ves son enchapes hechos en piedra que era traida de panama, muy al gusto limeño por su textura, color y adaptabilidad a la zona, era considerada en Lima un lujo por lo caro que salia traerla en barco desde el itsmo. Solo la tenian las iglesias (la mayoria de ellas) y las casas de los nobles mas adinerados.
Es por eso que las salientes de las portadas limeñas, son tan "tridimensionales", ya que, segun recuerdo, cumplen cierta funcion estructural propia. Y es curiosamente, uno de los elementos arquitectos que menos daño a sufrido en Lima a causa de sismos.
Por eso, lo tipico en Lima son las casa de adobe y la portada en piedra, ademas de la balconeria en cedro de nicaragua. En Iglesias es la nave, cupulas y torres de adobe (por eso no son tan altas como las mexicanas, lo mismo que las cupulas no estan ornamentadas para evitar cargas extra) y la portada en piedra.
No obstante, durante la republica, mas especificamente en el gobierno de Pierola, recubrieron muchas portadas petreas con yeso, para dar apariencia "afrancesada", cosa, que para mi (como se hizo en algunas iglesias), se deberia empezar a retirar.

Ah! y hay un caso especial: La catedral de Lima, salvo la portada y torres, es de madera recubierta con yeso, metodo constructivo creado en el siglo XVIII para reconstruir la nave y que no se vuelva a caer. Las vigas y columnas de maderas se apoyan con arbotantes en contrafuertes de adobe con base de piedra. El resultado es que si bien en terremotos fuertes se ha dañado la cobertura de yeso, la catedral no sufrio ni un rasguño . Lo malo es que no tiene cupula, y luce menos imponente por ello, al igual que sus torres que son gordas y chatas. Incluso, queda el dato curioso que la portada es mas alta que la nave XD (la portada es de 16XX).


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy interesante la informacion Imanol  gracias por compartirla


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

Woo de vdd es muy grato que contestes, Imanol.... una catedra como esa no la tengo todos los dias, nunca hubiera imaginado que estan hechas de adobe! Sin duda excelente trabajo con el adobe  Aqui el adobe era para personas sin grandes posibilidades economicas. 
Habiendo tantas minas y cordilleras en Peru porque no se desarrollaron canteras para construir los edificios de piedra? No hay algun tipo de piedra en la regio? bueno en Lima no porque es desierto, pero cerca de ahi? Por ejemplo no se si has visto que la mayoria de los edificios de la misma epoca aqui estan hechos con una piedra medio rojiza, se llama tezontle y abundaba (creo q ahora es muy dificil encontrarla) en las cercanias, y era muy buena para la construccion x q es ligera por lo porosa que es (es volcanica, como una especie de piedra pomez). Por que tenian que traer la piedra desde Panama?? Gracias de nueov x la info!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Tonio0qs said:


> Woo de vdd es muy grato que contestes, Imanol.... una catedra como esa no la tengo todos los dias, nunca hubiera imaginado que estan hechas de adobe! Sin duda excelente trabajo con el adobe  Aqui el adobe era para personas sin grandes posibilidades economicas.
> Habiendo tantas minas y cordilleras en Peru porque no se desarrollaron canteras para construir los edificios de piedra? No hay algun tipo de piedra en la regio? bueno en Lima no porque es desierto, pero cerca de ahi? Por ejemplo no se si has visto que la mayoria de los edificios de la misma epoca aqui estan hechos con una piedra medio rojiza, se llama tezontle y abundaba (creo q ahora es muy dificil encontrarla) en las cercanias, y era muy buena para la construccion x q es ligera por lo porosa que es (es volcanica, como una especie de piedra pomez). Por que tenian que traer la piedra desde Panama?? Gracias de nueov x la info!


Se hacia por la resistencia sismica. El adobe resulto ser mucho mas sismoresistente que la piedra. En un principio Lima estaba hecha de piedra, quedan testimonios de ello como la portada de la casa de Pilatos y otros detalles. No obstante, en los terremotos de 1680 y 1746 mayor incidencia al derrumbe tuvieron los edificios de piedra que de adobe, debido a que el peso de la estructura es menor.
Es por ello, que se desarrolla un metodo constructivo que permitio la superviviencia de buena parte de los monumentos coloniales de Lima: Limite del altura de dos pisos, primero de adobe con basamentos de piedra o ladrillo y argamasa, y segundo de quincha (barro y caña). Si bien gente con mucho dinero logro hacer casas mas altas, por lo general eran de uno o dos pisos.
En lo que respecta a Iglesias, el adobe se empezo a usar mas tempranamente por la influencia prehispanica, y tambien por lo afectados que se vieron los grandes edificios de piedra en el primer gran terremoto de la Lima colonial.
La piedra de panama se traia a manera de "lujo", ya que en otras ciudades si se usaban piedras locales como material de construccion (piedra roja en Cusco o Sillar en Arequipa), era considerada una piedra de mucha calidad y bastante agradable por su gris claro. Esta "costumbre" empezo con la catedral, cuya portada fue realizada en esta piedra y estatuas de marmol de carrara, de Italia.
Por eso se decia en Lima: La piedra de panama, el marmol de Italia y el cedro de nicaragua.... y habria que acotar, el barro de nuestra Lima XDDD, por que?, porque era mucho mas sismoresistente.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ya sé que subir temas antiguos es casi un pecado pero con tan tremendo thread no me importa *pecar*:cheers: .


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Comparto con Claudia...*

porque éste thread de Bajopontino está *EXCELENTE* !!!!


*ClauDia* said:


> Ya sé que subir temas antiguos es casi un pecado pero con tan tremendo thread no me importa *pecar*:cheers: .


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Demasiado bueno este thread!! De verdad excelente!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Y sería mucho mejor aun si alguien se anima a pasear su camarita por el Cercado y traernos fotos frescas. Claudita, ¿te apuntas?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Limeñito said:


> Y sería mucho mejor aun si alguien se anima a pasear su camarita por el Cercado y traernos fotos frescas. Claudita, ¿te apuntas?


No.














... veré que puedo hacer.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Cruzando el Puente de Luz*


----------

